# Vom Flash ins RAM kopieren ->Assembler



## hoizfuchs (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

habe die SuFu benutzt, aber nichts Gutes gefunden.........


Also, ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Controllerboard LAB 537 vom Dr. Sven Rakers.

Ich habe ein Betriebssystem für den Infinion (C517) der 8051 Familie,
ein Assemblerprogramm und ein c++ programm am pc.

Nun hab ich das Problem, dass ich das Assemblerprogramm immer vor jeder
Anwendung des c++ programms (Power off -> Power on) von dem PC neu in
das RAM laden muss.
Wenn ich es ins Eprom brenne, wird es nicht ausgeführt. Der Controller
kann nur vom RAM Programme ausführen

Nun wie schaffe ich es, dass vor jeder Anwendung bzw. beim Start das
Assemblerprogramm, welches ich ins Eprom brennen würde, sofort ins RAM
geladen wird?

Haben selber scho ein bisschen rumgebastelt, aber kA....

       org   xxxx
       mov R0,#FF
       mov dptr, #main

loop:  movc a, dprt
       movx dptr, a
       incr dptr
       djnz r0, loop

       ljmp main




Würde mich über schnelle Antorten freuen.


----------

